# GHD's



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

My niece wants a pair for her 18th as hers have just died. Anyone know any reasonable places to buy them from? I've had a look on E-bay but the cheap seeming ones are offered by someone with less than 100 transaction so a bit wary!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I bought mine from my Hairdressers and paid about £110 for them.  A lot of Hairdressers sell them nowadays.

I agree with Elaine, go with caution on Ebay for them.  Not least because they're electrical goods and you want to know they are both genuine and more importantly safe and guaranteed. I've never bought electrical goods on Ebay for this reason.

Axxx


----------



## Cuthbert (Oct 3, 2003)

Boots and Tesco Direct also sell them now; a couple of months ago, Tesco had them at about £65 so it's worth checking them out.

Jules


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Just spoken to my hubby who runs a business on ebay...

GHD themselves donot allow brand news ones to be sold on ebay.

There are thousands of ''ghd'' coming in from china with all the correct logos on.

Genuine GHd hair straighteners all have a unique number which is traceable back to GHD.

GHD dont stop second hand ones being sold.

Rich says be very careful buying these from Ebay.

Jxxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi

Last pair I brought, if you took your old ones in you got I think it was £30 off a new pair.

Might be worth a go, brought mine from a salon in the town I live in.

Good luck


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Spangle122 said:


> Hi
> 
> Last pair I brought, if you took your old ones in you got I think it was £30 off a new pair.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got something similar. Like a part-exchange type arrangement.

Axx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi Professor W  ,

Most reputable high street hairdresser's stock them ~ got mine for £100 5 year's ago and they're still going strong (they get some usage too!) ~ best £100 i ever spent!  

Sarah x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

The £65 are probably the thinner ones, I have the larger straightners as my hair is longer and thicker.

Does your daughter have long hair?

xxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd love some but can't justify the £100 at the mo


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Saila I think she would want the thicker ones as she's got long hair & she hates it curly! It's a big birthday (18th) so it's kinda justified as we don't generally buy for every birthday since they moved (we don't see them that often). She's off to Uni in Sept so this is essential kit methinks.

Spend about £80 on her brother when he was 18 so it's not much different, my niece is into horses so at least she didn't ask me to buy her a new one!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Try going on Kelkoo and they will search the places which sell them the cheapest


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

i was lucky when i got mines 5 years ago at £60...my friend had her own salon and i got them at cost!!

I would deffo pay more for them, i would be lost without them 

Gemz x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Like the others have said you can get them from most hairdressers now, they are worth every penny IMO!!


----------



## Strawberry_Angel (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree they are worth it i could not live without them now


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I got a pair from a hair salon on-line £94 incl p&p, these are the new ones the mark IV so I've saved over £20!!!

I hope she likes them or else!


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

She'll love them no doubt about it!!  What a very kind Aunt she has!!

Bev xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

LOL Bev, we haven't bought either child a present since they moved away about 15 years ago so we hardly see them any more. It's to make up for lots of missed pressies, bad Aunty


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

☺Clare☺ said:


> I'd love some but can't justify the £100 at the mo


Me, too. I love how they make my hair look in the salon.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I got mine off ebay. brand new and the real thing. My last ones (shop bought) blew up one morning so needed a new pair. I have gone back to my she's as i found the GHD's were just to hot for my hair and was drying it out big time.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

GHD are a client of a friend and she told me there are two sellers on ebay who are authorised to sell them on there - I can't for the life of me remember who though   pregnant brain!

xx


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Because ceramic straighteners are so much hotter, it's essential to use some flat iron spray to protect your hair.  I found out to my cost when my hair started to break off!



I suppose it depends on how curly you are in the first place, and I'm quite curly.

Jane
xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Shall find out next week as niece is 18 on Good Friday, have them all packed & ready to send. Spoke to my brother yesterday & she was expecting some money towards them so she's in for a big suprise! Her hair isn't very curly (well I don't think it is but haven't seen in just dried normally for a while) so she should be ok (I hope!)


----------

